# la cerda de Miley Cyrus



## Dymn

Olá,

No outro dia morreu a porca de estimação de Miley Cyrus, e um jornal espanhol intitulou, de maneira humorística, assim:

_Muere la cerda de Miley Cyrus._

Dito manchete é imediatamente engraçado porque tem duas interpretações possíveis:

1. A literal, que é a correta
2. A figurada: _Miley Cyrus, que é uma porca (suja, sebenta...), morreu._

Ou seja, em castelhano, podes falar de "_el/la + _substantivo + _de _+ alguém" para qualificar um nome próprio dentro de uma oração. Outros exemplos, esta vez sem ambiguidade, poderiam ser: "_el capullo de tu padre_", "_el imbécil de Pablo_", etc., também é possível com substantivos ou adjetivos positivos: "_el bueno de Gill_", etc.

A minha pergunta é, evidentemente, se este tipo de construções também são possíveis em português.

Muito obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Sim, também. É preciso ter cuidado para não dar margem à interpretação dupla quando esta não é a intenção.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, e creio que em Portugal também, pode-se evitar a ambiguidade, assim:

- Morreu o jumento _de_ Jair: fica claro, para mim, que trata-se do animal;

- Morreu o jumento _do_ Jair: o mais lógico apontaria para a pessoa, em questão; mas poderia ser o animal também - depende do contexto. Claro que em anedotas pode-se enfatizar, partes da sentença, como "jumento" ou "Jair", levando a crer que Jair é o jumento citado.


----------



## alexl57

A ambiguidade dessa colocação foi  usada maravilhosamente em uma das obras primas do Quim Barreiros, а chamada "Os Bichos da Fazenda". É claro que foi exatamente de interpretação dupla que o artista queria se utilizar.


----------



## Dymn

Perfeito, muito obrigado


----------



## englishmania

Morreu a porca de estimação de Miley Cyrus. 
Numa notícia, escreve-se "a porca d*e* Miley Cyrus".

Num registo mais coloquial, entre amigos, é que pode soar mal /gerar risos/ambiguidade, porque se diz "a porca d*a* tua irmã" .


----------



## gato radioso

Por falar nisso, tenho entendido que quando alguém quer insultar uma mulher gravemente é mais frequente em português dizer "Cabra!" e não tanto dizer "¡Zorra!" como em castelhano. É isto assim?


----------



## englishmania

gato radioso said:


> Por falar nisso, tenho entendido que quando alguém quer insultar uma mulher gravemente é mais frequente em português dizer "Cabra!" e não tanto dizer "¡Zorra!" como em castelhano. É isto assim?


Nunca usei a palavra "zorra" na minha vida...  Portanto, sim.


----------



## gato radioso

englishmania said:


> Nunca usei a palavra "zorra" na minha vida...  Portanto, sim.



Zorra é um insulto grave, equivalente a "puta" ou ainda pior.
Mas é importante resaltar que quando alguém chama uma mulher assim, não é realmente porque ela seja promiscua, senão porque é destestável, odiosa, má pessoa.


----------



## englishmania

gato radioso said:


> Zorra é um insulto grave, equivalente a "puta" ou ainda pior.
> Mas é importante resaltar que quando alguém chama uma mulher assim, não é realmente porque ela seja promiscua, senão porque é destestável, odiosa, má pessoa.


O que estou a dizer é que não se usa a palavra. Segundo o dicionário priberam, é usada apenas numa região de Portugal.


----------



## gato radioso

Ok, obrigado.


----------



## zema

Um dos versos da música que menciona alexl57 no post 4  diz "A vaca da tua prima".
Em sentido figurado isso seria entendido comumente na Argentina como "A gordona/gordalhona da tua prima".

Acredito que no Brasil a interpretação mais frequente  seria "A vadia da tua prima", está certo isso?

E em Portugal, de onde essa música vem?


----------



## Guigo

gato radioso said:


> Por falar nisso, tenho entendido que quando alguém quer insultar uma mulher gravemente é mais frequente em português dizer "Cabra!" e não tanto dizer "¡Zorra!" como em castelhano. É isto assim?



No Brasil, nunca ouvi ou li "cabra" como ofensa às mulheres. Em algumas regiões, _cabra_ pode ser ofensivo aos homens, no sentido de capanga, pistoleiro, miliciano. Atualmente, usa-se até como elogio: cabra sarado, cabra bom, cabra forte.

Ainda no Brasil, "zorra" é sinônimo de confusão, esculacho, auê. Creio que o termo foi adotado para evitar o "zona", que viria de _zona de baixo meretrício_, entendido como terra sem lei ou algo assim. No Sul e Centro-Oeste, _zorro_ é raposa ou _graxaim_, designação de algumas espécies de canídeos selvagens nativos.


----------



## englishmania

zema said:


> E em Portugal, de onde essa música vem?


O termo "cabra" ("b*tch") vem do animal.  A cabra é o animal e chamar isso a uma mulher é ofensivo.

É uma música que fala sobre animais da quinta... É um jogo de palavras.  "A vaca da tua prima" pode ser "a tua prima tem uma vaca" ou "a tua prima é uma vaca".


----------



## zema

englishmania said:


> O termo "cabra" ("b*tch") vem do animal.  A cabra é o animal e chamar isso a uma mulher é ofensivo.
> 
> É uma música que fala sobre animais da quinta... É um jogo de palavras.  "A vaca da tua prima" pode ser "a tua prima tem uma vaca" ou "a tua prima é uma vaca".


Obrigado Englishmania, entendi que é um jogo de palavras, mas qual o sentido de chamar uma mulher de vaca? O mesmo que chamá-la de cabra?
No Brasil, da primeira vez que ouvi vaca como insulto percebi que estavam usando o termo no sentido de devassa no mínimo, o que me chamou a atenção porque na Argentina não associamos vaca com isso, associamos comumente com obesidade. E nem precisa ser mulher, um homem poderia dizer "Soy una vaca" ou "Estoy hecho una vaca". "Toro" já associamos mais com "forte".


----------



## patriota

_Vaca _é um insulto genérico. Para o efeito argentino, adicionam um adjetivo: "_Estou/comi feito uma vaca gorda_".


----------



## zema

patriota said:


> _Vaca _é um insulto genérico. Para o efeito argentino, adicionam um adjetivo: "_Estou/comi feito uma vaca gorda_".


Genérico, mas direcionado à reputação moral, está certo isso? Desculpe a insistência, mas estava imaginando que um erro por interferência do espanhol neste caso seria difícil de explicar.


----------



## patriota

É como a explicação do @gato radioso sobre _zorra_, com ênfase dupla na ressalva.

Para insultar alguém que é namoradeiro, é mais comum dizerem _galinha _(para ambos os sexos).


----------



## zema

Obrigado, Patriota. Se é dupla ênfase na ressalva, acho então que por aqui estaria mais para "perra" (genérico, mas sobretudo que tem má índole). "Zorra" dá para entender, mas não e tão comum usarmos nesse sentido na Argentina.


----------



## englishmania

É difícil definir o que significa "vaca" e "cabra". São termos bastante ofensivos, mas não associo a nada a particular e associo a muita coisa em geral. "Vaca" e "cabra" são só usados para nos referirmos a mulheres. "Vaca" pode querer dizer que a pessoa é "vadia", mas também pode querer dizer outras coisas. "Cabra" pode querer dizer que a pessoa é má, mas pode ter mais significados.


No dicionário priberam diz o seguinte:
VACA
6. [Informal, Depreciativo]  Mulher disforme ou muito gorda.
7. [Informal, Depreciativo]  Mulher considerada desavergonhada.

CABRA
8. [Informal, Depreciativo]  Mulher de mau génio ou que berra muito.
9. [Informal, Depreciativo]  Prostituta, rameira.



Nunca ouvi "galinha" para alguém namoradeiro. É usado na variante brasileira.
7. [Brasil, Informal, Depreciativo]  Mulher que se comporta de modo considerado devasso ou imoral. = PIRANHA


----------



## gato radioso

Em Espanha, chamar "vaca" una mujer é dizer que é obesa.
Ou também que tem peitos muito grandes.
Se for muito promiscua só "zorra" ou "cerda" é o que se diz.
Para os homens é diferente. Estar como/hecho un toro é ser muito forte, musculado...
Más no entanto podes dizer de alguém que está "gord@ como un sollo".
Sollo é um tipo de peixe (solha) e nunca vi o motivo disto, mas assim é como se diz.


----------



## patriota

Essa última definição do Priberam precisa ser atualizada:


> Típico homem galinha, Vavá (Marcello Novaes) não consegue focar em uma única mulher.


----------



## englishmania

É possível, pois o Priberam é um dicionário de português europeu. 

Em Portugal, não se usa essa palavra com essa aceção.


----------



## zema

Muito obrigado, Englishmania, Gato e Patriota. Acho interessante na hora de aprender uma língua tentar entender também o que há por trás dos insultos mais comuns.

Creio que a questão do tamanho dos seios também pode ou podia antigamente ter a ver com o uso de vaca por aqui. Pensando nisso, e como curiosidade, só agora fui lembrar que o insulto "vaca" ocupa um lugar de relevância na literatura argentina: é a injúria proferida pelo protagonista de "El gaucho Martín Fierro", nosso livro mais canônico, em uma passagem chave tingida de racismo em que termina se tornando um assassino. Após desertar do exército e tendo perdido a família, ele entra em um baile, bêbado e procurando briga, vê um casal que está chegando e ofende sem motivo a mulher soltando um _"Va...  ca...yendo gente al baile". _A mulher entende o insulto e responde: _"Más vaca será su madre"._
Com essa e outras provocações, Martín Fierro força um duelo de facas com o companheiro da mulher e o mata na frente dela.


----------

